# How long will TiVo be around?



## robinson1010 (Dec 1, 2010)

How long will TiVo be around? With all the hacking not to mention ever cable compamy that offers DVR. Most people I've talked with didn't know TiVo still existed. Just a thought.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

TiVo is still one of the best DVRs out there. Although I haven't used it, I think the Dish DVR is also ranked right up there.

For non-DVR functionality, the TiVo is horrible 

My personal guess is that TiVo will be acquired for their technology and merged with an existing product (Google TiVo anybody?).


----------

